
Americans prefer 40-hour workweek, not the flexible work schedules - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6119.html
======
dugditches
It's fairly broad to say 'Americans' when this is based off of people applying
for a Call Centre job.

I suspect a lot of people applying were looking for steady 'full time' aka 40
hour weeks. And answered as such.

~ The best 40 hour week in my opinion is 4x10 Monday to Thursday. Long
weekends and 10 hour days really aren't much worse than 8's.

------
brudgers
_irregular work schedules set by employers on short notice_

I suppose that's flexibility for some definition of 'flexibility'.

------
hall_999
When you're young, flex hours are great. When you have kids, the standard 40
hours are great because you have to match your schedules to many other people.

